# Silly Question! Are fish fingers pre-cooked?



## memumtobe

Hello,

I bought Omega-3 fish fingers from BirdsEye (made with Pollock) today and put it in for the time recommended. I thought they were a bit soggy and not as hot as I would have liked, but I ate them of course being the hungry person I am at the moment. I then realized I had put them in straight away not allowing the oven to warm up to begin with... I know this is all very silly. So my apologies in advance!

:wacko:

I am just worried I have eaten undercooked fish. Does anyone know if they are pre-cooked? I thought most brands were, but not sure and it certainly has no info written on the package or website.

Hmmm. Thanks ladies!

X


----------



## randomrach

They are likely part cooked (I'm not sure) but I'd still want the heated to the right temperature before eating them.


----------



## alohalady

Most of the time the fish is raw.


----------



## alohalady

Well, it is with the fish fingers I buy. I undercooked one recently and it was raw


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I find that they need half an hour not the recommended time


----------



## randomrach

From what I can find online they are pre cooked.


----------



## candycrush

I thought fish fingers were pre cooked xx


----------



## AP

Surely pre cooked? These things take all of 15 mins in the oven?


----------



## hinkybinky

Do you have one left over to thaw it and see? I am sure it would be fine anyway, having been frozen, nowhere near as bad as eating undercooked 'fresh' fish.


----------

